# Suche Java Nachhilfe für meine Hausaufgaben



## sup? (23. Okt 2011)

Hi, 
ich suche jemanden, der mir bei meinen Aufgaben helfen kann. Es geht um Netzwerkprogrammierung. 

Falls Interesse, einfach melden 

Fabi


----------



## hemeroc (23. Okt 2011)

Wenn du schon was selbst programmiert hast irgendwo steckst oder sonst wie nicht weiter kommst,
dann poste hier einfach deinen Code und deine Frage.
Oder wenn es um Konzeption geht einfach nur die Frage. 

Wenn du wirklich Nachhilfe willst dann empfehle ich dir Face2Face Nachhilfe,
dann poste das ganze nochmals mit deiner Wohngegend und deinen Preisvorstellungen im Jobforum.
Alternativ geben auch ein paar Leute gegen Vorkasse Nachhilfe über Skype/Teamviewer.

Wenn du jemand suchst der dir umsonst deine Hausaufgaben macht dann bist du hier ganz falsch.

Liebe Grüße
Hemeroc


----------



## sup? (23. Okt 2011)

Ich suche jemanden, der mit mir über Teamviewer bzw. Skype die Aufgabe durchmacht. Gegen Geld selbstverständlich.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Okt 2011)

Poste mal die Aufgabe


----------

